# WatchOS 5/Beta



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-WatchOS-5-new-features_id105470
The beta is available for developers but need IOS 12 Beta


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The new features of WatchOS 5 are listed on the Apple website. 
JUNE 4, 2018
watchOS 5 adds powerful activity and communications features to Apple Watch

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Walkie-talkie function sounds interesting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Also:
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2018/

Or download the keynote as a podcast:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/apple-wwdc-2018-keynote-address/id470664050?i=1000413028137&mt=2

WatchOS 5 segment starts at around 1:03 (it's over two hours in total; they cover macOS, iOS, watchOS, _and_ tvOS). Kevin Lynch isn't yet the showman that Federighi is, but that's fine.

WatchOS 4 already has Yoga and Hiking workouts, but Kevin points them out as if they're new. I wonder if they've either changed them or brought them to the front, out of the "Other" category, so you can pick them more easily.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Still no jump rope workout, pfft.

I like to think that Walkie Talkie solves the problem of people talking over each other.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

scentedlead said:


> Still no jump rope workout, pfft.
> 
> I like to think that Walkie Talkie solves the problem of people talking over each other.


The little "ding" that Walkie Talkie uses means that we wouldn't have to end our transmissions with "Over", too.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Anyone going to try it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone going to try it?


Not me. I've only got one AW.

Rule number one of beta software: Don't install it on your daily-use device.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just downloaded watchOS5 beta 2 last night.

Working fine except for a glitch I encountered during a swim workout. Hopefully it was a one time issue (see screenshots). At the end of the day, my calories and heart rate was logged and transferred, but the watch never logged my sets/actual cals/etc

Anyone else experiencing other glitches?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just downloaded watchOS5 beta 2 last night.
> 
> Working fine except for a glitch I encountered during a swim workout. Hopefully it was a one time issue (see screenshots). At the end of the day, my calories and heart rate was logged and transferred, but the watch never logged my sets/actual cals/etc
> 
> ...


Did you update to IOS 12 Beta 2 first?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Did you update to IOS 12 Beta 2 first?


Yup, I'm on iOS 12 beta 2. Not sure why that would affect just the swim data. The issue was on the watch, not the phone. The watch didn't log/record the data and that is reflected on the phone in the activity app (i.e. it is not the case that the watch logged the data properly and didn't transfer the data to the phone, the data wasn't recorded/logged properly on the watch in the first place)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

SaMaster14 said:


> Yup, I'm on iOS 12 beta 2. Not sure why that would affect just the swim data. The issue was on the watch, not the phone. The watch didn't log/record the data and that is reflected on the phone in the activity app (i.e. it is not the case that the watch logged the data properly and didn't transfer the data to the phone, the data wasn't recorded/logged properly on the watch in the first place)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought perhaps it was a data transfer problem.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> I thought perhaps it was a data transfer problem.


Sadly no. Something is up with the swim workout app 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I might have to try 12 beta 3 then WatchOS Beta.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I have ios12 but not a developer so no watchos 5. 
I am most excited about being able to connect to WiFi with the watch only at work as i carry android to work everyday


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Will try to upgrade by the end of the week.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Looks like 5.0.1 is available,while 5.1 beta is ongoing.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Disappointing thing about watchOS 5 - the Astronomy face no longer allows switching between the Earth , Moon , and solar system  with a single tap.

That was half the fun of that watch face. I guess they had to take it out to make room for a couple complications (mainly a wide one on the bottom), but I miss it.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Did anyone notice if their watch is charging much slower in watch os 5? I have an AW3 GPS only.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

utzelu said:


> Did anyone notice if their watch is charging much slower in watch os 5? I have an AW3 GPS only.


No idea. It's always charged enough when I pick it up from the puck.


----------

